# Scratching for attention...OUCH!



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I have always let my little girl jump up in her greetings and to put her front legs up on mine when she wants to be picked up because I just love it! Now I know why maybe the "supposed experts" who write the training books say not to allow them to do that. Zoe has started to scratch at my legs if I do not give her my attention as quickly as she deems necessary!







I am able to make her mind when it's me she is doing this to, but she also does it to guests and it can hurt (even through jeans!) I'm a little er...what's the right word...mortified when she does this to guest with slacks on and even worse for those with shorts or a skirt!







She doesn't want to give up when doing this to someone else but mommy! I know the books say to keep her leashed and use that to control the jump up when greeting people, but this can happen anytime during the course of a visit when she is wanting someones attention, and I don't feel it's safe to let her drag a leash around the house all evening. Turning your back on her and ignoring the bad behavour doesn't work either because she is a persistent little thing and again, it can really hurt. I can't always wait for the bad behavour to stop so I can praise the good behavour of sitting, or down. Also, I think she's a little A.D.D. because I tell her to "sit" or "down" during those times, but darn if 2 seconds isn't FOREVER for an excitable little girl! Any advice!?


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

Oh that can be so annoying! Wilson's latest thing; when he wants to play he hits me. He doesn't jump up- he actually jumps up and pushes me with both his paws- hard. He nearly knocked me out of the chair last night. 

Wilson doesn't jump on guests anymore, I corrected the behavior by keeping him on a leash every time, for the entire time, guests were at the house for a month. He now knows that he can go to them when people call him over. He now sits by my feet and waits to get called over. He hates it- he pretty much vibrates until he gets the OK, but he does it. It's the only way I knew how to fix it.

Now-- do you have any tips on keeping my guy from hitting me?!?!
















Good luck!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

> Oh that can be so annoying! Wilson's latest thing; when he wants to play he hits me. He doesn't jump up- he actually jumps up and pushes me with both his paws- hard. He nearly knocked me out of the chair last night.
> 
> Wilson doesn't jump on guests anymore, I corrected the behavior by keeping him on a leash every time, for the entire time, guests were at the house for a month. He now knows that he can go to them when people call him over. He now sits by my feet and waits to get called over. He hates it- he pretty much vibrates until he gets the OK, but he does it. It's the only way I knew how to fix it.
> 
> ...


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Neyland does the "scratchy-scratchy" thing on me when he wants attention too!







It hurts!!!!








I say "no" really stern, but he doesn't seem to care!








I will be interested to hear replies as well!


----------



## Linus McDuff (Jul 12, 2006)

I think this may be a hard behavior for you to fix since you've let her jump up on you for a while. Linus did the jumping up thing as a puppy, and we got it under control in about a week. We would tell Linus "No" loudly, and stomp a foot on the floor to make a loud noise. When he got down we told him "Good Boy, go to bed". His bed being a little cushion in the kitchen. Once he settled down, we would allow him to greet us. 

We also tell are guests to not feel bad about correcting his behavior. Linus is constantly getting in one of our friend's face, b/c our friend doesn't discipline him. Zoe needs to realize that everyone is her alpha, and her behavior is unacceptable. 

It may be harder for you to correct, but here's to hoping you can!


----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)

You can declaw dogs right?




















































jk


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I've got a scratcher too.







Boo doesn't realize he causes pain though. He uses his paw to get my attention when he wants something. He will use his paw by batting me,usually on my leg or arm to tell me he wants to play or sit with me or he wants a treat. He does it a lot too. It's his way of communicating to me. When he gets my attention,he looks me straight in the eyes & waits for me to ask him what he wants, then he will show me in various other ways. His claws can be painful sometimes when he is due for a toenail clip. I have to admit,I haven't really tried to stop him from doing it,because it's his main way of "making a request". He isn't one to bark much & I think that would be far more irritating. Sometimes my arms & legs look like I've been in a cat fight though.







He has me well trained,one good batting scratch & I usually jump right to it.







He doesn't do that to company though.


----------



## Fenway's Momma (Dec 6, 2005)

> I think this may be a hard behavior for you to fix since you've let her jump up on you for a while. Linus did the jumping up thing as a puppy, and we got it under control in about a week. We would tell Linus "No" loudly, and stomp a foot on the floor to make a loud noise. When he got down we told him "Good Boy, go to bed". His bed being a little cushion in the kitchen. Once he settled down, we would allow him to greet us.
> 
> We also tell are guests to not feel bad about correcting his behavior. Linus is constantly getting in one of our friend's face, b/c our friend doesn't discipline him. Zoe needs to realize that everyone is her alpha, and her behavior is unacceptable.
> 
> ...



This is so true with showing others how to correct the behavior. We are FINALLY getting others (aka fenway's grandparents) to help correct his behavior. Telling them how to and why is helping him. fyi my bossy 4 year old niece is the best disiplinarian she says a sharp "no fenway. down" and we taught her to make that shh noise that Caeser Milan uses. The worst culprit is my dad who gets on the ground with him and howls along with him when fenway barks a greeting









It took us along time to train the family


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

O you aren't kidding! All my guests say "Oh I don't mind, let him go!" and when I explain that I am trying to train him, they will say "But he is so small, we don't mind". Well I mind! I don't want badly behaved dogs.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I love it when he does that , it hurts but I love it.







I know I'm crazy.


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

Max does the scratch scratch thing on my legs or anyone elses for attention, and he won't stop till he is picked up, and yes it hurts.

I really don't mind him doing it to me, as he only does it when I am sitting and I just pick him up for cuddles, but he has now learnt he CAN'T do it to guests and he no longer does it.

I have a playpen and everytime he did it to a guest I would clap my hands say "NO" and put him in his pen, I did this a few times or so and BINGO Max no longer does it to the guests.

Maybe give that ago or try the lead idea.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I can SO relate to training the family. I drop Zoe off at my parents on my way to work and they puppy sit for me. They do NOT see the need for not allowing her to jump up, let alone beg for food! Dad INSISTS she has to have a little of everything he eats!







I found this out when he informed me she likes lima beans! He has agreed to not give her anything off my "Toxic to Dogs" list, but everything else is fair game!!! Zoe is definetly the "Alpha" in that pack!







Fortunately she has yet to beg for food from me or any company, just Grandma & Grandpa. I love the idea of a playpen & "timeouts". I did try to crate her for a "time out", but she just cried and again is a persistent little thing. I finally gave up because it made for a miserable environment for conversation. It's one thing to train w/other dog lovers, but when you have someone over who has never had a dog, let alone understand the relationship & commitment we have to our furbabies, it's a totally different story. Maybe she would be ok in a playpen in the same room with us. Only question is my pride. Friends already think I'm a little nuts w/Zoe. What will they think if they see her in a playpen?









Maybe instead of training classes for dogs, someone should offer a class on how to train your family!


----------



## felicity (Jun 19, 2006)

> I'ld say a really high pitched "ouch" and pull away, trying to mimic what another puppy would do if they got hurt.[/B]


i have tried that when Mishkin is busy biting me and pulling my hair but he really couldn't care less, infact, he seems to do it more









as for family, i have printed out my 'Toxic To Dogs' list also but i know that everything else will be fair game with my mother and in her house Mishkin is the alpha of the pack...he knows it too.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Alex does the scratching between my legs when I am sitting on the computer. He wants me to hold him. Sometimes I do, sometimes I don't. It depends if I have to type. He will be content just by picking him up and holding him for half a minute. He will do the pushing too if I don't react if he wants something. Or he will bark. He has taken up a strange habit. Each time we do the dishes, he will sit behind us in the kitchen and stare at us because he wants to go out. If we don't react he will bark. It's like a game now. I don't know the association between us doing the dishes and he wanting to go out when we do that. When I am sitting on the couch with him next to me and he wants something (normally a cookie), he will come up to me and paw my face.


----------



## Fenway's Momma (Dec 6, 2005)

> O you aren't kidding! All my guests say "Oh I don't mind, let him go!" and when I explain that I am trying to train him, they will say "But he is so small, we don't mind". Well I mind! I don't want badly behaved dogs.[/B]





> I can SO relate to training the family. I drop Zoe off at my parents on my way to work and they puppy sit for me. They do NOT see the need for not allowing her to jump up, let alone beg for food! Dad INSISTS she has to have a little of everything he eats!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Seriously! Fenway stayed with the grandparents for a week and I left all the instructions, I came back my mom had given him some of her breakfast every am (egg beaters and canadian bacon) and he had a nasty little begging problem. She gave him the food before she ate too which is worse. I found out two weeks later she brought him to a pizza party and he sat on her lap and ate pizza crust!! we had a long talk about pancreatitis (sp?) and she agreed the bacon was bad but then I caught her feeding him eggs after our talk and she said he expects it I have to give it to him. Um NO! Fenway has very naughty grandparents!


----------

